# Anyone been audited for mileage ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just curious if anyone's been audited for miles and how it went ?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

🍿


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Donshonda said:


> &#127871;


Am I missing something ? What's with popcorn.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Am I missing something ? What's with popcorn.


Its just a way of getting a comment in so I get notified of any responses too.. and the pop corn refers to my similar interest in the topic... you eat pop corn when you watch a movie... I will be too, when i watch this thread.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Donshonda said:


> Its just a way of getting a comment in so I get notified of any responses too.. and the pop corn refers to my similar interest in the topic... you eat pop corn when you watch a movie... I will be too, when i watch this thread.


Thanks for explaining that in such a non sarcastic way. It's nice to know that.


----------

